

Python command line Markdown to PDF converter with support for CSS and fonts - manuelriel
https://gist.github.com/manuelRiel/71b14c4beab12998b6d1

======
manuelriel
Would also be cool to make this into a web service. All the current ones don't
do CSS and have a very 'rough' design.

